# Crochet Artwork



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all,

I thought I'd post some of the crochet work I do up on here, as I don't think I've seen any.

I crochet all sorts, from gloves and scarves, to little stuffed animals, and I thought you guys might appreciate the little stuffies!

I'll post the pony related stuffies first, if anyone else wants to see the non horsey ones then just ask!

This was my first stuffed animal project, and was a very simple pattern for a not-very-life-like pony, but I loved the yarn, which was a present from my mother.










This is a little unicorn that I did recently for a friend who is obsessed with unicorns, as a "Congrats on the new job" present. Only tiny, but quite fiddly, with lots of increases and decreases. inkunicorn:



















And finally, this is a project that took me a little while, and was a present for a friend. She adores Friesians, and this is a replica (including the little star) of one of her favourites she worked with. This one had a lot of sewing of parts, and was very tricky, but I had fallen in love a little bit by the end. I promise his eyes aren't that wonky in real life, he was a bit on the squiff in the photo!




























I hope some of you like my crochet, and I encourage everyone to take it up - it's so easy!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

These are all very nice! The Friesian is adorable. I’d love to see more of what you’ve done. 
I’ve never done crochet, but I do cross stitch a good bit, so I do have a love for this type of crafty stuff.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice work, I was on "stall rest" this past winter and did spend a lot of time crocheting just to help pass the time. I mainly did hats and slippers but I do like what you have done.

Got any interesting hats to show us?


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> These are all very nice! The Friesian is adorable. I’d love to see more of what you’ve done.
> I’ve never done crochet, but I do cross stitch a good bit, so I do have a love for this type of crafty stuff.


Thank you!

I find crocheting (for the most part) very soothing, it's something that I like to do in my down time, and I find the hours fly by without me noticing!

This is a little stretching cat that I did a while back, which I thought was quite sweet.



















And a "dumpling" cat:



















And a little Totoro family I made for my SO, based on the characters from the Studio Ghibli film "My Neighbour Totoro".





















Woodhaven said:


> Very nice work, I was on "stall rest" this past winter and did spend a lot of time crocheting just to help pass the time. I mainly did hats and slippers but I do like what you have done.
> 
> Got any interesting hats to show us?


I don't have any interesting hats I'm afraid! I tend to never have the right yarn, or run out of patience :lol:

I did make a nice pair of fingerless mitts last month, the pattern seemed quite daunting but once I had done a few repetitions it was fine!










I also dabbled in Tunisian crochet for a little while, which can produce some lovely results, and I find it less tedious than knitting. This was a scarf I made for my SO using the Tunisian style hooks.










Sorry for the picture dump everyone!! :lol:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Your work is lovely!
My favorites are the unicorn and the sweet little kitty <3!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I like to knit or crochet, because I can watch TV and EAT or read and EAT but with the crocheting not possible to stuff myself at the same time.
THanks for sharing your work with us.
That tunisian scarf really looks like knitting


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

love it! did you design it or use an exisitn pattern? I have no patience for stufff like that, so I am an appreciative viewer.


----------



## Lylly (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice work  I also like to crochet, not as good as yours. This was my last creation


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

You could seriously sell those. Mostly the stuffed animals (the rest is GREAT but a much more general market of course).

Seriously those first few I would totally buy if I stumbled across them...want to make more? XD

I crochet as well, but not like that!!

I must say... I will NEVER outgrow Totoro. Grew up watching it before I even know how old it was and I admit I rented it recently just because I enjoy it just as much as when I was however old!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Woodhaven said:


> I like to knit or crochet, because I can watch TV and EAT or read and EAT but with the crocheting not possible to stuff myself at the same time.
> THanks for sharing your work with us.
> That tunisian scarf really looks like knitting


That would be great, but I tend to be really bad and have a bag of Malteasers or Magic Stars next to me, and work on the mantra "One a row"... Which doesn't sound too bad, but then mysteriously the whole bag is gone...



tinyliny said:


> love it! did you design it or use an exisitn pattern? I have no patience for stufff like that, so I am an appreciative viewer.


I use existing patterns, as I would have no idea where to start as to designing one. I might give it a go one day though! It does take patience, but I find it easier as I can watch TV in the background, meaning if I'm starting to get frustrated with a row I can just put it down for a minute and switch off.



Lylly said:


> Nice work  I also like to crochet, not as good as yours. This was my last creation


I love it!! That is seriously cool, what sort of yarn did you use for that?



Yogiwick said:


> You could seriously sell those. Mostly the stuffed animals (the rest is GREAT but a much more general market of course).
> 
> Seriously those first few I would totally buy if I stumbled across them...want to make more? XD
> 
> ...


Honestly I would love to see them (always need money, amiright?), but all of the patterns I use are made by other people, and most of them have a no production to sell disclaimer on them. I could make my own patterns, but that's something I really need to teach myself to do, it seems a bit daunting.

I'm always making more! The great thing about the Friesian pony is that you can fully customise him, to make him like a real life pony! You can even do pinto horses if you so wish, with the right pattern placement! Or socks and stripes, blazes etc., which are much easier :lol:

Loooove Studio Ghibli films! The artwork and the animation and the stories... I could go on forever! :lol:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Where do you get patterns like that? Do you have a specific source or just google?


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> Where do you get patterns like that? Do you have a specific source or just google?


There's quite a few websites dedicated to patterns, it's just finding the one you want. Craftsy and Ravelry are both pretty good, and Pinterest is great for idea gathering and has lots of links to really cute patterns.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

This morning on Pinterest, I saw a pattern for a car seat cloak for toddlers. I am going to make it for my Great Niece who is just over one year old.
I have to get started on it right away so she will have it while the weather is still cool.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, beautiful work!  I love it! Going to show my mom this thread for inspiration, she loves to crochet and always wants to try to make stuff like this. :smile:

Keep it coming, I love it!


----------



## Lylly (Aug 11, 2014)

I found the "strawberry backpack" on YouTube, I wish I had a picture of it finished, I put a face on mine, Kind of shopkins like https://img0.etsystatic.com/118/0/12154241/il_570xN.939295954_ko3f.jpg


----------



## Lylly (Aug 11, 2014)

I also like to make wobbles for the grand kids lol


----------



## Lylly (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorting hat for Christmas tree topper lol Please don't ask how I did it lol I tried to make another one, its not as nice as the first one. I think this is a one hit wonder lol


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

@PoptartShop - that's very sweet, thank you! I hope your Mum likes it, if you want any of the patterns but can't find them, just PM me, I have most of them bookmarked or pinned.
@Lylly - Looooove your sorting hat, and the wobbles! It's so frustrating when you try something a second time, and it just doesn't come out as good! Had that problem many a time.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

I just thought I'd do a quick update for everyone.

I'm currently stuck at home with a whole not of not much to do, so as you can imagine, I've had a lot of time to crochet.

I started this little dude two days ago, as you can see he's not quite finished yet, but this is where I left him tonight. He's still due another foreleg, and his name and tail, and the current foreleg still needs stitching on.

I hope you guys like him!


----------



## Kaiit (Mar 28, 2017)

Awww, these are all so cute  <3 Especially the Totoro one because I love Ghibli, too ^_^


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Black pony is finished!

I will admit, I definitely lagged with my crocheting (and HorseForuming) over the last few days, I've been in a bit of a funk. Being unemployed isn't good for me, and neither is people informing me of my lack of employability.

On the upside, I managed to finish the black pony, and I hope you guys like him! I debated teasing out his mane and tail into the individual strands of yarn, but I must admit, I was feeling too jaded to go to the effort. I think he looks okay as he is, and trust me, it is *a lot* of work if you want to do it properly.

I hope you guys like him, it sure gave me a bit of a boost to get him finished.

(The first photo his ear is wonky, but it is better quality, I had the shakes when I took the second photo :lol: )


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

He's so adorable! I'd definitely get something like that.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Too cute. I love his little pony dreds just the way they are!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi everyone!

So, recently life has been a bit crazy, so I haven't had much time to update this, or even think about updating it!

My most recent project was desk dinosaurs, and I have to admit, I'm a little bit in love. They were just a fun little project, and I got to use up some yarn scraps, which is always a bonus.

I hope you all like them!


----------

